# [CLOSED] Celeste is Here!



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

https://turnip.exchange/island/d0a890a0
		


Come visit IslaDeLuna where Celeste is visiting!

I have her fenced in behind the Resident Services plaza. Head left out of the airport (although I’ll probably just come to meet you  ).

Nooks Superstore just closed, so is Ables I’m afraid. Sahara is around somewhere. There’s a DIY swap shop honesty box by the fountain. You can take whatever DIYs you like as long as you leave something in its place. Please feel free to explore!

Tips not essential of course but I’m human - I love gifts, especially nicely wrapped ones.  Messages on my plaza message board make me v happy.

If you had time to water my hybrid patch a little, it’s just right of the airport in front of the little fenced off south beach. I’d be really grateful if you did!

See you soon...


----------



## BluePansies (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

Brief pause!

If you’re in the queue already, you can still come but I’m locking the queue for a little while to eat my dinner.

Back soon!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 7, 2020)

Please may I visit, I have some diys need trading so would love to see what you have too, as well as celeste   Charlie from Rainbow

Edit: I clearly cant read! Haha it's on turnip exchange! I'll try join the que when you reopen


----------



## ruby slippers (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

Would love to visit when you're open again!


----------



## Hobowire (May 7, 2020)

i am interested when you open back up


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

Bump! We’re open once more!


----------



## zetapsicq (May 7, 2020)

would love to visit. Kristofer from Tucker


----------



## ruby slippers (May 7, 2020)

I’m want to come pls


----------



## acsince2004 (May 7, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

Still waiting to see if I can come


----------



## Meowria (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit if that's okay.

Edit: Didn't see it was on turnip exchange. I joined the queue ^-^


----------



## Sidney2518 (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Still waiting to see if I can come


Of course! Please just click the link to join the queue. You don’t need an account or anything


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

LynseyH666 said:


> Of course! Please just click the link to join the queue. You don’t need an account or anything


Ty, I'm new to the forum.


----------



## Ferluna93 (May 7, 2020)

Hello, I would like to visit!


----------



## Sidney2518 (May 7, 2020)

Oh whoops I’ve never used the queue before!


----------



## Islandernewcomer64 (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to visit if that's ok.


----------



## Acnl0904 (May 7, 2020)

Love to visit. Joined the queue


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

Sidney2518 said:


> Oh whoops I’ve never used the queue before!


It’s super easy - it just helps to make sure we can actually do stuff without ALWAYS having to stop for people arriving or leaving. Also then I don’t have to PM lots of people and can host properly!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 7, 2020)

Edit: Nvm I think it's fixed


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

I was 8th in queue and accidentally clicked out of tab >.< lol


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I was 8th in queue and accidentally clicked out of tab >.< lol


Oh no! Sorry for the wait. Shouldn’t be too long.


----------



## Anblick (May 7, 2020)

Just jumped in! Alessa from Erinland!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

Keeps showing Silvana at 20-some minutes,  then back to 0? The queue is weird lol


----------



## The Pennifer (May 7, 2020)

I would love to visit and I have a present for you


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Keeps showing Silvana at 20-some minutes,  then back to 0? The queue is weird lol


She just left so you’re one slot closer! This current lot are getting sorted very quickly


----------



## Quack (May 7, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Keeps showing Silvana at 20-some minutes,  then back to 0? The queue is weird lol


Happened to me too with the others who came before me, and I'm Silvana, lol!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 7, 2020)

I would love to visit and bring a DIY to trade  I’ve joined the queue!


----------



## Atinydelia (May 7, 2020)

I would like to visit joining queue now!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

Quack said:


> Happened to me too with the others who came before me, and I'm Silvana, lol!


That is so weird! I mean,  I don't mind waiting, I'm watering flowers in the meantime.


----------



## Lavaliers (May 7, 2020)

Hi! Do you know what recipe she's giving away?


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 7, 2020)

joined the queue thank you! c:


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

Lavaliers said:


> Hi! Do you know what recipe she's giving away?


It’s not one fixed thing. I got a hyacinth wand, someone else got a space suit. It’s luck of the draw.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

I see now why it was taking others so long with the constant stream of people lol

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

I got an iron wand


----------



## Lavaliers (May 7, 2020)

ahh i guess i just have really bad luck haha thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 7, 2020)

LynseyH666 said:


> https://turnip.exchange/island/d0a890a0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I come shopping at your store  please?
I have 2 DIY I can trade or donate. Fossils also


----------



## Ella. (May 7, 2020)

If it's not too late, I'd love to visit.


----------



## OtterFloof (May 7, 2020)

Whoops, I closed the queue window without exiting the queue. I have to run off to go do some stuff so if you see my name in the queue feel free to boot it out so it doesn't hold up the line.


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

FlashLaSmoke said:


> Can I come shopping at your store  please?
> I have 2 DIY I can trade or donate. Fossils also


Sorry, shops are closed. It’s nearly midnight here.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 7, 2020)

It looks like there's two people who have been sitting at the top of the queue for 20+ minutes. Can you boot them to make the line run a bit faster?


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> It looks like there's two people who have been sitting at the top of the queue for 20+ minutes. Can you boot them to make the line run a bit faster?


Sorry - brief (very brief...) meteor excitement. They’re leaving now.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 7, 2020)

LynseyH666 said:


> Sorry - brief (very brief...) meteor excitement. They’re leaving now.


Oh, I didn't realize there was a meteor shower! They can take their time, it's fine. I just didn't want someone holding up the queue for no reason, but that doesn't seem to be the case. No worries lol.


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize there was a meteor shower! They can take their time, it's fine. I just didn't want someone holding up the queue for no reason, but that doesn't seem to be the case. No worries lol.


So infrequent I wouldn’t advertise it as a shower. But enough to get our hopes up and make people want to hang out a little


----------



## SkylarMirage (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come, pls


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 7, 2020)

V short queue now just FYI. No one waiting after this group


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 7, 2020)

I'll jump back in, I have something for you!


----------

